# Jan 07 Charter /Party Boat Fishing reports



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Not trying to step on anybody's toes.....just thouht this would be a good test...don't know how to make it sticky so it stays n top. We'll see how it goes and then everyone will have a spot to check reports and conditions on a daly basis


----------

